# Bella Hadid - walking the runway for Alexandre Vauthier Haute Couture Fashion Show in Paris 23.01.2018 x52



## brian69 (26 Jan. 2018)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (27 Jan. 2018)

Einfach wunderschön, die Bella!


----------

